# official 08 fish count



## carp_killer

on all the other bowfishing sites we do this so lets give it a try hear as well. post up your number of fish shot each time you go out and i will try and keep it up to date.

carp - 108

suckers - 54

tullibee - 1


----------



## weasle414

It's a bit early in the year to be starting a fish count isn't it? Our season isn't even open yet, lol. Ice is also going to be a little problem for us yet.


----------



## Duckslayer100

You can't have cabin fever already...My bow will be collecting dust until at least the beginning of April. Then we'll talk about fish counts. :wink:


----------



## carp_killer

ya sadly i do got carp fever all ready and season hasnt closed yet so get out there and get um couple of the llba guys checked with the dnr and it is legal


----------



## weasle414

Hey Jakey, I went through your neck-o-the-woods today on my way to Fargo! Just thought I'd through that out there! Start worrying, now i know where Battle Lake is and I'll start shooting out all the good spots up there!


----------



## carp_killer

ya gotta hit the fish first remember though


----------



## mjoe

There are guys shooting fish right now!! There are pictures on the club forum. check it out


----------



## weasle414

Awe come on now, you don't think I could hit a gar? I'll be in New York when season opens, but that next weekend I'll be showing up on your doorstep with my recurve and a ready-to-shoot attitude 8)


----------



## carp_killer

sounds good to me if you want gar ya better wait a couple more weekends though its better when its hot for that


----------



## weasle414

:thumb: Sounds good. I wanna shoot some gar so I'll come out there later on. When would be the best time for me to come out to chase gar?


----------



## carp_killer

late june to mid august i did the best


----------



## weasle414

So about the time I'll be in Wyoming for antelope scouting is the best gar shooting? I'll show up sometime in June, how's that?


----------



## carp_killer

sounds good just go on lakeshore drive (the one that takes ya to the public access of BL) its right off of 78 and the resorts called first resort and there should be someone in the yellow house that knows where i am


----------



## weasle414

Lol, alrighty then!


----------



## carp_killer

well with mn season less then 10 days away i thought this should get brought up try and post by species and when i have time ill keep updating my first post so we no the total at the end of season. good luck everyone. whisker, neb bo, ducky any of you guys stickin any yet?


----------



## sdgr8wthnter

I think my total is up to 32 as of a week and a half ago.


----------



## weasle414

Are we counting carp caught rod & reel and used as fertalizer or just shot with a bow? If rod & reel count, I'm up to 8. I'll start shootin' 'em when I'm back from New York!


----------



## carp_killer

will just count the bow ones now


----------



## sdgr8wthnter

Shot 2 more over the weekend. So up to 34.


----------



## goosekiller06

Were up to 53 (only 4 outings) the river flooded the bottoms and it was a good shoot. 37 of them were shot on that day, and the rest the other 3 times. Good luck all!


----------



## sdgr8wthnter

2 more for the day up to 36. Though day. Waters up and the creeks are running fast. Plus the water is pretty cloudy.


----------



## carp_killer

1 common for me today


----------



## blhunter3

trapper_2, I may be around this weekend, if its not bad, whitehorse, you and me might have to hit up some bow fishing.


----------



## carp_killer

me and whtehorse are going out this weekend


----------



## Hick-From-Hell

I will passing this weekend, try to get some stuff done so I can get out next weekend. The water is so cold yet anyway the fish are not going to be going good yet.


----------



## Drake Jake

we got quite a bit of suckers and even a tulibee but dont have the total number yet. ill get a pic later.


----------



## carp_killer

SWEET i wanna shoot a tullibee! never even seen a living one in the summer


----------



## Drake Jake

54 suckers in the first 2 days. pretty good considering the f'ed up spawn. Basically all shot with bow. Was ALOT OF FUN! First time laying into them with bows. Usually just use spears. Speared one tulibee. Another friend came for the first day but was gone second day so wasnt in the pic. I'm the one on left.










We ran into a beaver a couple different times. Buddies were in the water while it was swimming right next to them.


----------



## Drake Jake

and also, note to self: make sure the line attached to the arrow is not wrapped around your finger before you let the arrow fly. It leaves a very nice big blood blister.


----------



## carpkillergf

Where did you find a tullibee? In the creek with the suckers? I've never heard of such a thing.


----------



## carp_killer

good shootin guys


----------



## Drake Jake

i was gone at the time they got the tulibee but it was in a river i believe.


----------



## carp_killer

what part of mn is this in?


----------



## blhunter3

Im guessing not near BL.


----------



## carp_killer

well if it is they no a spot whitehorse and me didnt. we only seen a few fish.


----------



## sdgr8wthnter

Shot 4 so total is up to 40.


----------



## Drake Jake

trapper_2 said:


> what part of mn is this in?


west central mn. somewheres about half hour drive from BL. the river we got them from is done now though. we caught it at the end of the spawn. now we gotta wait for our other spots to start up with suckers.


----------



## sdgr8wthnter

Shot 13 today. Total up to 53.


----------



## sdgr8wthnter

Shot 23 tonight. Total up to 76


----------



## Drake Jake

you are lucky i work every day after school, lol. i wanna go shoot a few.


----------



## whitehorse

4 suckers!!

80 and a FPP


----------



## carp_killer

so white horse you shot 4 suckers, 80 what and whats a FPP


----------



## blhunter3

fpp=first post on page. Go to the bait pile and you will learn a thing or two.


----------



## carp_killer

im not a supporting member BL


----------



## blhunter3

it says your a moderater/member?


----------



## carp_killer

o well i dont remember sighning up to be a member maybe i am


----------



## sdgr8wthnter

Well shot 38 more tonight. Total is up to 114. 37 of the 38 were buffs.


----------



## whitehorse

we'll say 46 for easy adding, I know we were within one of that today....

suckers and dogs...

officially 160


----------



## blhunter3

I knew you where going to post that. 8)


----------



## carp_killer

you go with BL?


----------



## blhunter3

Nope, I was out farming.


----------



## whitehorse

We had more that day, but these were the ones we got in one location in a little over an hour. the water was kinda deep, and we had to shoot a lot... hard on the arms after 6 months of not shooting, but we still had fun.

oh, thats me in the middle


----------



## carp_killer

6 suckers for whitehorse whitehorses friend and me. we scared alot more then we hit.


----------



## Drake Jake

hit em hard today! 134 suckers! dont know for sure if the guys want their pictures up so ill just show the kill:










lots of fun!

total...

189 suckers (shot more but some got away)

1 dogfish (missed one today too)

1 tulibee, lol

all this in 4 different days of bowfishing.


----------



## rednek

thats alot of fish, good shootin


----------



## sdgr8wthnter

16 more today. total is up to 130


----------



## sdgr8wthnter

Up to 140


----------



## whitehorse

15 today- suckers in 25 minutes. Then broke an arrow...,

new total 155


----------



## carp_killer

you finally broke that carbon arrow? 2 seasons is just way to long for a single arrow to last


----------



## blhunter3

Went with a friend yesterday and he got 15 when I left. He had a carp on but it pulled out. I gotta get a bow.


----------



## Drake Jake

nailed 11 more today:










totals...

200 suckers

1 dogfish

1 tulibee


----------



## blhunter3

WHy do you guys kill these beatiful animals?


----------



## carp_killer

BL next time ya got a weekend free let me no and ill throw an extra bow and real in so you can try and hit one of those beutiful animals


----------



## blhunter3

Im not going to have a free weekend until next year.


----------



## carp_killer

o well ya just have to shoot one next year then


----------



## blhunter3

Yeah, I have to head out to ND to start work this weekend.


----------



## sdgr8wthnter

15 today the total is up to 155


----------



## weasle414

Drake, I hope you're shooting all those suckers with a few friends. 50's the limit per day, fyi.

Also.... I'm up to 5 whole carp so far for the season! Woo! Gotta love bowfishing when the lake looks like chocolate milk :roll:


----------



## carp_killer

2 commons for me today both looked ready to explode they were so full of eggs. 5 commons is my total for the year as well weasle


----------



## Drake Jake

weasle414 said:


> Drake, I hope you're shooting all those suckers with a few friends. 50's the limit per day, fyi.


ya, there were 5 of us but like i said, i didnt post the pic of the guys in it cause i wasnt sure if they wanted to be on the net. and that would be one hell of a load of suckers for 1 guy, lol.


----------



## weasle414

Well ya never know! I know I wouldn't be able to hit that many suckers in one day, but I'm not that great of a shot...


----------



## sdgr8wthnter

20 more today. Up to 175


----------



## carp_killer

a buddy and i slaughterd um today 17 carp 15 suckers 1 bullhead 1 dogfish and 5 redhorse


----------



## carp_killer

new total

651 fish i didnt add them by species this time


----------



## sdgr8wthnter

Up to 203. And my total's for speices are pretty much 50/50 suckers to buffs.


----------



## Drake Jake

didnt take the time to take pictures this weekend but we got 82 suckers and 1 carp on saturday and 27 suckers today. i also got a real nice sunburn today if that counts for anything, lol!

new totals...

309 suckers

1 carp

1 dogfish

1 tulibee


----------



## carp_killer

whitehorse blhunter a nonnodaker and me got 13 suckers and 1 dogfish today. we also managed to break almost anything we touched today mostly i did the breaking though broke my spinner like 3-4 arrows had something break, destroyed a spear.......... bl got his first fish though


----------



## blhunter3

Damn right I got my very frist fish. I now need to get a bow. How does next weekend sound trapper? We have to get the non nodakeron here.


----------



## roughfishfever22

Finally, we got 8 carp on Sunday. They were pretty small but it is a start. Next weekend should be pretty good it the weather is nice this week.


----------



## carp_killer

next weekend sounds good to me the carp SHOULD be starting to show soon so they will be alot easier for you to hit i bet they wont break the spear no more either. i have another bow i could throw in for you to shoot if you want


----------



## sdgr8wthnter

Up to 263.


----------



## blhunter3

Well bring the bows and I will try to get a spear.


----------



## carp_killer

sounds good bl

sd your shooting the heck out of them out there wont be no roughfish left lol


----------



## sdgr8wthnter

Up to 293. And I've noticed as the days go on the less i've been seeing. Wish I had a boat then I could keep this up all summer. I have 2 places where I think I can shoot all summer without a boat. But we'll see. Switch to the new carbon mag arrow by muzzy yesterday. And I'm a horrable shot with it. I think it flies alitte flatter so it seems I'm missing low all of the time. Got so frustrated today switched arrows and then I was all over the place. Out of the 30 fish I shot today only 3 were buffs.


----------



## Drake Jake

let me know later on what you think of that carbon arrow. ive been thinking about trying one but dont know if its worth the price of 2 fiberglass arrows.


----------



## whitehorse

been shooting mine for 3 seasons so far (yes I know thats unreal, but it's true) and i cannot remember how the fiber glass ones shoot, but I know it's a little thicker, so might get more drag from water, but as far as holding up... i think 3 seasons speaks pretty clear. I've killed thousands of lbs of fish.

I will say this: I will never bust the bank for one again! lol, stuff happens, strings break, come untied, what have you, and i've been lucky enough to get mine back each time. I'm prob. going to switch to the fiber for the weekend, cause I wanna see if I notice any differences or not... my guess is that I wouldn't. The guy at scheels or wherever I bought it from said that it shoots much flatter in the water because the arrow isn't flexing like a fiber does through the air.

just my :2cents:


----------



## whitehorse

oh yea, about the shooting flatter, keep your barbs centered, and that will do as much for you as any arrow you buy would


----------



## Drake Jake

thanks for the info. i think i might buy one and try it out.


----------



## sdgr8wthnter

I've noticed the carbon one can take a beating. I think I just need to shoot it more. And then I'll be come comfortable with it.


----------



## carp_killer

cajun makes a carbon spined shaft that alot of people like and its cheaper


----------



## qwakwhaker883

Shot 17 today, this one being the biggest one.


----------



## roughfishfever22

Only on this forum could a man look so proud holding up a carp, but that is a nice fish you shot there :beer: Good Shooting! Hopefully after this weekend i'll have some good pic to show too.


----------



## weasle414

roughfishfever22 said:


> Only on this forum could a man look so proud holding up a carp, but that is a nice fish you shot there :beer: Good Shooting! Hopefully after this weekend i'll have some good pic to show too.


You should see some pics on theoldmudshark.com/llba ! There's some BIG fish taken from guys(and gals!) over there and we're darn proud of 'em!


----------



## carp_killer

1 common for me


----------



## Drake Jake

got 6 suckers yesterday. they are winding down pretty badly. carp need to start up in our area soon.

new totals...

315 suckers

1 carp

1 dogfish

1 tulibee


----------



## carp_killer

SO TRUE! i need something big that will fight when i hit it suckers are to challenging when there that deep.


----------



## Drake Jake

ya, carp are 10x better fight than a sucker. and the suckers are definitely hard to hit in the deep, i totally agree. i expected the carp to start up this weekend but maybe next weekend or so. this wind doesnt help anything either.... :-?


----------



## the professor

15 more; 12 carp, 1 dog fish, 2 buffalo.


----------



## Drake Jake

Pretty CRAPPY today. More wind as soon as we got out. 2 whole suckers. WHERE"S THE CARP?!

new totals...

317 suckers
1 carp
1 dogfish
1 tulibee


----------



## carp_killer

whitehorse a nonnodaker and me shot 2 suckers and a carp today i let them kill the easy fish. i shoot um and get um stuck in the dam :rock:


----------



## sdgr8wthnter

Shot 7 to make it an even 300.


----------



## weasle414

Drake Jake said:


> WHERE"S THE CARP?!


Yesterday Rednek and I found them suspended 3-10' under in deep water(15-25'). They could tell we where gonna get hit with a storm I think.


----------



## carpkillergf

me and roughfishfever and some guys got 34 carp on the weekend. they are in the shallows, but not spawning yet.


----------



## roughfishfever22

Had a pretty good weekend I shot 6 on Saturday and 12 on Sunday. All of them were common carp, alot of fun although I missed a ton of shots. I shot that new arrow by cajun this weekend and it seemed to shoot high compared to the other fiberglass ones I had been shooting because i missed the first 10 fish all high. After I adjusted for that the arrow worked great and that gator grapple 3 barb tip holds fish better than any arrow tip I have had before. It was well worth the $20, only had one fish get off all day and of course it was the biggest one  Have a couple good pics just have to get them up on the computer.

Total for the year 26 carp


----------



## carpkillergf

Here's the pics of the ones me and roughfishfever, weisengerber, and beanburittobrian got.

















That makes the total for me. 11 carp and 3 dogfish.


----------



## WeisengerberBurger

There's some big pigs. The fish aren't too bad either :beer:


----------



## blhunter3

Trapper how does this weekend sound? I have a surprise for you.


----------



## carp_killer

works for me BL i heard the surprize all ready though. now you just gotta break it in

15 carp and a dog in daytime

6 longnose and 2 bullheads and a bunch of carp and buffs in the night


----------



## roughfishfever22

10 more carp and a Dogfish, it was a slow weekend 

Total up to 36 carp.


----------



## Drake Jake

are you guys shooting these carp out of a boat on a lake? cause where i am nothing has started up in the streams and rivers. ive seen 1 in a river and 2 in a stream all season so far.

also, me and a buddy got 5 redhorse suckers yesterday. first ever.


----------



## neb_bo

i got about 60 yesterday, and a dozen last weekend. i dont keep as accurate count as you guys, but i know 60 is conservative. i have pics on my phone of 43, there were about five more laying around, and after that i shot at least another 18. before i went to that spot i shot a good 6-8. ill see if i can get that pic up. mostly buffs, some going over 20 lbs, a few commons, and 2 gar, one of which was in the 4-5 lb range, which is pretty big for a spotted around here. oh yeah, did i say that was in less than 2 1/2 hours? there was a culvert they were trying to get up, and they were stacked in less than a foot of water, and they just kept coming. the shooting was point blank to 20', and it was as fast as you could get one off, and get ready again. by far the best shooting ive ever seen.


----------



## carpkillergf

yeah i've shot all of mine in a boat on a lake. we don't do a whole lot of shooting in streams and rivers. if you got a boat, especially with a trolling motor, that is really the cats meow!


----------



## carp_killer

all out in the lake but the fish were still super deep except the nighttime fish there shallow and dum which = good time


----------



## roughfishfever22

All out of a boat but like trapper said alot of the carp are still just running along the outside of the weeds in about 5-6 ft of water. Every once in awhile we will find them right up next to shore but most of them are little about 10 pounders. A few hot days in a row and those big females should start moving right up next to shore and then that is when the fun really begins.


----------



## carp_killer

10 buffs 20 commons


----------



## carp_killer

1 common


----------



## blhunter3

I got my first ever fish with my bow. It was a common carp. I guess I was a day late for the area. A guy stopped by and told me the creek was packed with them yesterday.


----------



## weasle414

trapper_2 said:


> except the nighttime fish there shallow and dum which = good time


I've had a few run into the side of my boat in the past couple nights. Now THAT is a stupid fish! I just wish I had lights on the sides of the boat, too so I could see the ones that where hitting me.


----------



## carp_killer

were did you go BL?


----------



## blhunter3

South end of Clitheral but the public access there.


----------



## roughfishfever22

I got about 15 this weekend not exactly sure on the number. When we finally started really getting any fish we broke the propeller on the trolling motor by running into a bog. So that took about 3 hours to find another one and then we went out at night and I don't know what the deal was but there were not very many carp in the shallows at all. We maybe saw 10 carp total (missed them all and they were within 5 feet of the boat) at night in the places that we had seen them during the day. Does anyone know why the carp would not be in there at night?


----------



## Hick-From-Hell

It is usaully that you won't see as many fish as night as you do during the day. Keep in mind I said usaually.


----------



## carp_killer

really... my first night shoot i must have got lucky then there was fish everywere.


----------



## carpkillergf

so you don't see as many fish at night usually....whats the advantage of night fishing then???


----------



## carp_killer

nightfishing the fish are super dum you can get right next to them to shoot um. and if you miss you can get a second shot sometimes. i think you see more fish though


----------



## roughfishfever22

Everything I have read tells me that the fish come in a night to the shallow more than in the day so lets hope that is true because they are really dumb and easy to shoot at. Hitting them at night is another story


----------



## carp_killer

1 dogfish for me today


----------



## blhunter3

Where did you get that at?


----------



## carp_killer

ellingson by the culvert missed a 30lb carp before i got him  im gunna stick me a 30 yet


----------



## carpkillergf

I done got me a 30 this weekend. Check it out!


----------



## Duckslayer100

Nice fish...that doesn't look like the Red River in the background so I'm guessing you made a trip back to the Detroit Lakes area for that hog. :wink:


----------



## roughfishfever22

I'll be a son of a b$tch if I didn't waste my arrow on a shot in the dark at a fish swimming away from me a hundred miles an hour just so I could point out that pig sitting in the muck about a foot from the boat for carpkillergf.


----------



## sdgr8wthnter

Shot 5 today for 305. Fish were really spokey. Some tough shooting.


----------



## sdgr8wthnter

10 more tonight for 315.


----------



## bowcarp

add 115 to the count


----------



## weasle414

Looks like you had a full boat there bowcarp! Great shootin'!


----------



## carp_killer

holy buffies


----------



## bowcarp

there was enough of them to make for a interesting boat ride this was the best one 37#6oz


----------



## carpkillergf

where were you guys shooting? ND, SD or MN?


----------



## bowcarp

Mitchell SD on the Jim river


----------



## sdgr8wthnter

So I shot 20 in about 20 mins tonight. Puts me at 335. But I almost died in the proscess. Was shooting on a lake and noticed this storm moving in. So I pick up and I drop the fish off to the guy that takes them for me. And I look in my rearview mirror and all I could see was a wall of clouds. Turn down a highway to go home and I don't even go a mile when 2 tornado's are 100 yards to my right in a pasture coming right at me. Made for an intresting drive home.


----------



## bowcarp

you dodged a bullet there


----------



## weasle414

bowcarp said:


> you dodged a bullet there


Two bullets!


----------



## carp_killer

29 carp 5 bullheads and a dog only maybe 5 of the carp weighed over a pound


----------



## roughfishfever22

trapper_2 said:


> only maybe 5 of the carp weighed over a pound


What is the deal with all the small carp. We are getting alot of little ones and not seeing many big females at all. I would say that most we shot this weekend were right around the 10 pound range with alot more little ones that we saw and didn't even shoot at. Pretty bad weekend because of the rain and wind, shot about 10 more this weekend.


----------



## carp_killer

9 commons today


----------



## Hick-From-Hell

I am almost betting that is what it will be like the rest of the year, the wierd weather early really messed with the fish.


----------



## carp_killer

the 9 from today were all small. ive been seeing bigger fish at different spots i just miss the 30lbrs and hit the less then 1lbrs. i found a spot i could shoot 30-35lb+ fish all day long but its super deter so you dont get no penatration.


----------



## blhunter3

12 that I brought in and over 20 that were pull outs. All Buffs and the smallest one was 10 pounds and the biggest was about 20. I had a huge one on, one of the biggest carp I have ever seen pull off. I'm rockin it in ND baby......


----------



## blhunter3

I got 4 today, but everything sucked, the second fish I hit (4shots) my damn sites fall off, so I shot with out them my first arrow hit a carp and went through and into a log so after playing with that for awhile I just cut the line, after that I had a threw and threw and my back up arrow shattered. So I am not a happy campper tonight. I am nowhere near a place to buy arrows so anyone got any good ideas on where to get some arrows online?

After my second arrow broke I about threw the bow and everything else back into the river because everything that could go wrong went wrong. Who ever bowfishes and has a good temper I apllaud you.


----------



## carp_killer

O NO your starting to be like alex breaking everything  i have those days every once in a while to if you remember the sucker day. i sent you a pm bout were to buy stuff. as far as sights go leave them off. and there buffalo aka buffs and buffies not buffloheads :wink:


----------



## weasle414

:lol: I KNEW you where gonna throw that one in there Jake. Just because I break 90% of my stuff doesn't make me a bad bowfisherman or anything.

fdarchery.com
bowfishingextreme.com
backwaterbowfishing.com
amsbowfishing.com

Any of those sites have arrows, just look for the ones you want on each site and so with the cheapest after shipping.


----------



## carp_killer

sullysbowfishing.com 
dixiebowfishing.com
those both have stuff as well. but go with bowfishin extreme super fast shipping and 99% of the time its cheapest


----------



## carp_killer

5 commons


----------



## carp_killer

1 more common


----------



## carp_killer

26 commons 1 drum 3 dogs 5 bullheads 7 suckers and last but best a EELPOUT which is going to be mn new state record with a bow :beer: all fish at night.

met a group of guys from i believe it was fargo there you guys on here?


----------



## carp_killer

1 common. also 68 unassorted fish i shot with mjoe


----------



## rednek

congarts on the state record eelpout trapper


----------



## carp_killer

wasnt to hard to get since it was the only one shot :lol:


----------



## weasle414

Did you end up taking it to a certified scale or did they just take your word for it?


----------



## gunattic

who wants to give up a spot of big carp to an underwater spear fisherman? Maybe a spot that's too deep to have good bow hunting.. a spot that has fairly good visibility.. 3' is about minimum I care to hunt in. How 'bout you folks in the battle lake area? I'll bring enough extra gear to set you up for spearfishing if you want to try it out. wetsuits, weights, guns, fins, whatever. I'm looking for big carp..


----------



## carp_killer

i can hook you up with some spots with crystal clear water. and 30lb plus carp. all within 25miles of battle lake


----------



## weasle414

trapper_2 said:


> i can hook you up with some spots with crystal clear water. and 30lb plus carp. all within 25miles of battle lake


Come-on Jake, don't be giving those spots out before the 4th. Tim and I wanna shoot some big carp while we're up there chasing gar!


----------



## whitehorse

gunattic said:


> who wants to give up a spot of big carp to an underwater spear fisherman? Maybe a spot that's too deep to have good bow hunting.. a spot that has fairly good visibility.. 3' is about minimum I care to hunt in. How 'bout you folks in the battle lake area? I'll bring enough extra gear to set you up for spearfishing if you want to try it out. wetsuits, weights, guns, fins, whatever. I'm looking for big carp..


go behind the dam around phelps mill, you won't be dissapointed...


----------



## carp_killer

ok alex the spot i was going to tell him is were whitehorse said. its to hard to see right by the dam to shoot them though underwater it would be sweet though


----------



## gunattic

I've been right below, under, and around the dam at phelps mill.. and under the mill.. the biggest carp we've taken outta there was only about 20lbs.. maybe.. I'm looking for 30+.. other than dealing with the current.. being underwater there isn't too bad.. I'm just looking for a new spot with bigger carp.. getting tired of phelps mill.


----------



## carp_killer

i no of 2 or 3 other places up here as well that would work but i will NOT post them up on here i havent told ANYONE about one of my spots the other one isnt that big of a deal. the bridge by zorbaz probly wouldnt be bad theres some there


----------



## gunattic

the carp I've seen by zorba's have been fewer and smaller.. although I did see a 4' sturgeon there the last time.. that was cool. I don't blame you for not posting your other sites.. I thought maybe someone would know of a spot that might be a bit too deep to bowfish, but would work well for freediving.. that's really what I'm looking for... big fish, I don't care how deep, fairly clear water.. pm me if you have any suggestions.. I'd like to find spots anywhere from about ottertail north and maybe more west than east, as much further south or east gets to be a lot of driving for me. I base outta west mcdonald near dent on the weekends that I can get away and that's already over 100 miles for me.

preferably something that can be accessed easily from shore.. say with less than 100 yd swim.

I don't know much about bowfishing... exactly how deep can you really stick a fish and land it? underwater with my biggest gun, probably 6' from spear tip would be a long shot, and most of the time, visibility will limit you to even less.. one gun I have setup for shots of 3' or less. So, with arm extended.. maybe about 10' max distance, but I think that would be a looooong shot. The spears really lose power quick.. probably arrows do too.


----------



## carpkillergf

as far as depth with the arrows, we've shot carp down about 4 feet. but that is straight down. if they are near the surface or only about a foot down, we can shoot them as far away as 45 feet away from the boat. i think i had the state record longest shot though, it was like 50 feet. its gotta be the state record because i haven't heard of anyone shooting a longer one.


----------



## carp_killer

your that upset about me saying no ones shot a eelpout? congrats if you ever have shot one i just thought it was pretty cool since i had never hear of them getting shot before. so i thought i would register it with the llba for a state record if you shoot one or no someone that shoots them congrats again if its bigger then 3lb 2 oz register it for the state record but you have to join the llba first which you should already do since you bowfish in mn at night. the llba worked hard to get nightfishing passed.

ok im done with my rant now.


----------



## carp_killer

as far as depth goes if you have the poundage and the right arrows you can shoot 10ft of water


----------



## Drake Jake

carpkillergf said:


> its gotta be the state record because i haven't heard of anyone shooting a longer one.


i wouldnt say thats the state record just because no one goes around announcing the furthest they have shot. its a good shot though.


----------



## sdrookie

My partner shot a 32# grass carp out of the Missouri River in SD yesterday. By far the biggest fish of our group so far. Before we started putting a scale on these fish we were estimating way high. A 30# fish is huge. I've got a picture on my phone that I'll try to post later.

gunattic, any interest in shooting SD waters? I've been watching "Speargun Hunter" on the Outdoor Channel and have decided that bowfishing might be too easy. If that girl can do it I can too! Nevermind that I'm too fat to sink and I smoke a pack of cigarettes a day. I'm ready to quit smoking and snorkeling lessons are to be my reward to myself.

I'm busy as sin right now, haven't hunted yet this summer but usually do July and August pretty heavy. If you wanted to take a trip later in August I could probably get a day to show you around. If you want big carp and don't use tanks we should give it a whirl. If this summer doesn't work maybe we could set something up for next year?

Either way, good luck and hunt safe!


----------



## gunattic

sdrookie said:


> gunattic, any interest in shooting SD waters? I've been watching "Speargun Hunter" on the Outdoor Channel and have decided that bowfishing might be too easy. If that girl can do it I can too! Nevermind that I'm too fat to sink and I smoke a pack of cigarettes a day. I'm ready to quit smoking and snorkeling lessons are to be my reward to myself.


as a matter of fact I'm on my way to pierre for a spearfishing tournament the end of july...
never too fat to sink.. we could get you down.. and since all the spearfishing my buddies and I do is holding our breath.. the smoking you do is actually an advantage believe it or not.. you're more used to the lack of oxygen! getting in a breath hold contest with a smoker is usually not a good idea.
But still.. I'd give up the smoking.. I did about 20yrs ago so I know it can be done.


----------



## sdrookie

PM sent!


----------



## carp_killer

1 common 1 dog


----------



## carpkillergf

well first of all jake i didn't proclaim i had the longest shot record, it was a joke. that was me poking fun at trapper for proclaiming his record "3lb 2oz" eelpout. and why would anyone register a state record with the llba? who makes them keeper of records? I believe that the MN DNR keeps the official records, although i am not aware of any bowfishing records being kept. And i would love to join the llba except for the fact that they have a membership fee....where does this fee go? i don't know how the llba can be a great organization when it has more spelling errors on its home page than most 12 year olds' myspace pages. I can't see any proof on how THEY got us the nightfishing privileges, how do you know that the DNR didn't allow it because of all the lobbying that me and my friends have been doing? there are more bowfishermen out there than you guys think.


----------



## weasle414

carpkillergf said:


> well first of all jake i didn't proclaim i had the longest shot record, it was a joke. that was me poking fun at trapper for proclaiming his record "3lb 2oz" eelpout. and why would anyone register a state record with the llba? who makes them keeper of records? I believe that the MN DNR keeps the official records, although i am not aware of any bowfishing records being kept. And i would love to join the llba except for the fact that they have a membership fee....where does this fee go? i don't know how the llba can be a great organization when it has more spelling errors on its home page than most 12 year olds' myspace pages. I can't see any proof on how THEY got us the nightfishing privileges, how do you know that the DNR didn't allow it because of all the lobbying that me and my friends have been doing? there are more bowfishermen out there than you guys think.


Oh my god, seriously? Lemme break this down and try to explain the best I can...



> why would anyone register a state record with the llba? who makes them keeper of records? I believe that the MN DNR keeps the official records, although i am not aware of any bowfishing records being kept.


The LLBA is MNs ONLY bowfishing club and since the DNR doesn't care to keep records for the great sport of bowfishing, they decided to step in and try to keep track for them. Don't piss and moan because they're trying to help keep track of big fish people shoot.



> And i would love to join the llba except for the fact that they have a membership fee....where does this fee go?


I'm not 100% sure where it all goes, but I do know a lot goes to helping get young kids into bowfishing. Evey year the LLBA hosts a "Kid's Day" where they get 150-200 kids out bowfishing and has been a great success since the club has started and has gotten many many kids to enjoy and appreciate this sport. Besides, it's $20 a year and you get a free monthly subscription to Midwest Outdoors Magazine which is something like $4 an issue. Right there you're getting your moneys worth and then some.



> i don't know how the llba can be a great organization when it has more spelling errors on its home page than most 12 year olds' myspace pages.


i dont know how you can complain about spelling when you dont know when to use your shift key with anything you type and dont know what punctuation to use before the word "and"

:withstupid:


> being kept. And i


I've never heard anyone go so low as to pick on a club because of a couple spelling errors. :eyeroll:



> I can't see any proof on how THEY got us the nightfishing privileges, how do you know that the DNR didn't allow it because of all the lobbying that me and my friends have been doing? there are more bowfishermen out there than you guys think.


Pull your head out of your butt and look at the facts. There have been many meetings and e-mails and phone calls and drafts and EVERYTHING it takes to get something like the night season passed that have been made exclusively (or almost!) by LLBA members and leaders. If you want to get into a debate arguing whether or not the LLBA got the night season passed, you're going to get beaten to the ground as soon as anyone pulls up all the documents and dates of meetings and phone calls with the DNR. Be greatfull for the great thing the LLBA has helped so much with and quite complaining about them just because you're PO-ed that Trapper_2 shot an eelpout and was excited about it.

:eyeroll:


----------



## carp_killer

well said alex and members of the LLBA have sat threw lots of meetings to get nightfishing set up and if your to cheap to pay the $20 for a membership well i guess thats just to bad for all the good things the members do for bowfishing. i am now DONE speaking on this thread

3 commons day


----------



## blhunter3

carpkillergf said:


> well first of all jake i didn't proclaim i had the longest shot record, it was a joke. that was me poking fun at trapper for proclaiming his record "3lb 2oz" eelpout. and why would anyone register a state record with the llba? who makes them keeper of records? I believe that the MN DNR keeps the official records, although i am not aware of any bowfishing records being kept. And i would love to join the llba except for the fact that they have a membership fee....where does this fee go? i don't know how the llba can be a great organization when it has more spelling errors on its home page than most 12 year olds' myspace pages. I can't see any proof on how THEY got us the nightfishing privileges, how do you know that the DNR didn't allow it because of all the lobbying that me and my friends have been doing? there are more bowfishermen out there than you guys think.


 :eyeroll: :******: uke: :eyeroll: :******: uke:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Locked.


----------

